
The challenge for the Green New Deal isn't politics, its transmission lines - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/real-challenge-green-new-deal-isnt-politics/
======
blackflame7000
Yea that is one of many upon many problems with the Green New Deal. We don’t
need drastic changes we need steady improvements because were all in this
together so we all have to be onboard.

